# Mk677 Lethargy is Unreal



## DM2000

Wow. 

The lethargy is UNREAL! 

 Yesterday i began - 

Test cyp 500mg 
(250mg injected Tuesday and Thursday, 200mg of the test c injected will be from my own - pharmacy grade for my trt, the other 300 will be from Geno Tec) 

Ghrp2 twice daily
(I've used ghrp2, cjc wo dac, igf lr3, and igf des in the past) I'll be using post workout (then immediately a shake, no carbs) and in the evening. 

Mk 677 
My plan was to start at 12.5mg and work up to 25mg daily (more on this below) 

My primary source of protein is whey protein isolate. I've kept a pretty good diet having just completed my 5th week back in the gym after an injury. Most days (when able) i track my macros and have protein in the high 200's, carbs under 200 and fat around 100 or less (i weigh around 190, bf around 21%)

Anyway. Given that this week i wanted to begin my short blast (then titrate back down to 200mg test cyp) i got more dymatize whey isolate and picked up some muscle pharm combat powder (whey protein blend), also picked up some kre alkyn (buffered creatine) as this always helps my lifts (used it plenty before), more bcaa's....

So started all this yesterday. 

Back to the mk 677...

Everything seems to be panning out okay. 

But idk how on Gods earth I'd be able to take 25mg at night. Taking 12.5mg last night resulted in a great night of sleep (very restful and dreamful)

But the lethargy was so bad i could barely stay awake at work. 

For the last hour or so I've done some research and it seems some ppl can't even take mk because of the sides. 

I've also had an increase in appetite and tonight have pain in my left hand. 

One thing i DON'T want (besides the lethargy - can't function with it)  is water weight. 

I had no idea it caused water retention. 

The study i found from the board of endocrinology didn't cite any water weight in their findings as a side effect. 

It also didn't cite any correlation between increases in prolactin or cortisol levels, yet I'm reading dozens of posts which point to the fact that it may? 

So tonight I'm going to take 10mg and hope the lethargy subsides (like most ppl say)

I'm also going to decide (based on responses i get from this posting)  if mk really is something i want to use. 

Is it going to help me gain lean muscle mass (or alternatively bulk me up but I'll  lose the water weight when I'm done leaving me with great gains) 

If not its probably not for me. And I'm okay with that. 

If that's the case I'll drop it and run the 500 mg of test maybe get some synthetol for site growth (which is what i really want)...

One of the postings i found cited that the difference between taking 10mg and 50mg was little in terms of hgh but high with regard to igf1. So if your someone like me who's dying for hyperplasia  (or as close to it as you can get)  you'd want to take a higher dose. Just not sure if i can. 

Anyway, can any of you help with the following? (I've found a lot of conflicting info) 

Does it affect cortisol or prolactin? 

Does aswangda help with sides? 

What is the minimal amount you can use (mg) for benefit? 

How long have you used it? 

What gains did you see? 

What did you like best?  

What did you like least? 

Any advice? 

Thanks all. 

DM


Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP

This is something(MK677)that I've had a lot of interest in for along time but the lethargy is something that discourages me as well. I cant afford being tired and groggy. If it were me, I would try it at 12.5mg for a few days and see how it goes. Obviously if you cant tolerate it, you should probably abandon using it.


----------



## psych

hungry, sleepy, and bloat...stupid strong gains.


----------



## psych

Its aldosterone thats causing the bloat.  Not to be mean or anything but you0 should of researched it before you took it.  Stop woith thaqt prolactin bro science bullshit...


----------



## ASHOP

psych said:


> hungry, sleepy, and bloat...stupid strong gains.



Why kind of gains to mention?


----------



## zacharykane

I found that taking 12.5mgs really cuts down on the lethargy aspect of MK-677. I started with 25mgs (big mistake) and then cut down. A cup of coffee or tea the next morning after the 12.5mgs dose and I feel about as normal as can be. 

The only other real noticeable side I had was water retention, but that seemed to subside a bit after a week or so.


----------



## Millineum Man

I heard the lethargy was killer!


----------



## Millineum Man

ASHOP said:


> This is something(MK677)that I've had a lot of interest in for along time but the lethargy is something that discourages me as well. I cant afford being tired and groggy. If it were me, I would try it at 12.5mg for a few days and see how it goes. Obviously if you cant tolerate it, you should probably abandon using it.


So, start low and slowly ramp it up, right?


----------



## Sandpig

I started with 12.5 mgs and then bumped it to 25. Big mistake.

Went back to 12.5 yesterday.


----------



## muscle69

First week and I get real bad lower Back pumps !


----------



## Sub7percent

Start at 5mgs and work up to 25.  I believe there is a study floating around showing that 50mg had little increase in GH serum over 15mg or so, but a fairly notable increase in IGF.  

Nowadays I dont really go above 12.5mg and I add in ghrp2/mod grf or hgh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP

Millineum Man said:


> So, start low and slowly ramp it up, right?



That would be a safe bet. I seems the sweet spot may be between 12.5-15mg for good results and less sides.


----------



## DM2000

Thx. Currently at 12.5 with no sides. Went back and slowly titrated up from 5mg. Will likely stay at 12.5

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster

ASHOP said:


> That would be a safe bet. I seems the sweet spot may be between 12.5-15mg for good results and less sides.



I took mk-677 for 3 months - take it 3 hours before bed and there is no problem with being lethargic .
My magic number is 4 hours before bed and i any great.
I started at 25mg and stopped at 30mg.
Gained a good 20 lbs. From it.


----------



## cybrsage

I agree with everyone, start at 12.5mg (usually half the recommended dose) and run that for a week.  After that, slowly increase until the sides are too much and then back down.

MK677, like HGH, is best run for many months in a row.  The fat loss properties really start to be seen at the second month.


----------



## MR. BMJ

MassiveG reported that he had less lethargy when he took it preworkout. I have yet to try this stuff, but if I do, i'm gonna do it like this. 

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Massive G

MR. BMJ said:


> MassiveG reported that he had less lethargy when he took it preworkout. I have yet to try this stuff, but if I do, i'm gonna do it like this.
> 
> Thanks for the updates!



yup still going strong - pop it in gel caps and slam about 1/3rd of my pre/powo shake and then work out no problems with lethargy BG at all this way.


----------



## *Bio*

Use smaller dosages several times a day if need be.  I will say that the water weight got to me and pushed my BP up to a bad level...I'm off of it now.  I need to see where my BP lands.  I did like what it was doing for my physique.


----------



## d2r2ddd

even at 7.5mg every night causes water retention on me. 
I counter the lethargy with caffein


----------



## cybrsage

I always countered the lethargy with GW50.  I use it for Tren as well.


----------



## Sandpig

Have not gotten bloated yey.
Been about three months now.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitraver

*Bio* said:


> Use smaller dosages several times a day if need be.  I will say that the water weight got to me and pushed my BP up to a bad level...I'm off of it now.  I need to see where my BP lands.  I did like what it was doing for my physique.





I've been on some for almost 2 weeks now at half dose and man, the bloat has hit me hard these past few days. Probably doesn't help that my carbs are over 550g/day on this bulk. Hopefully it levels out some.


----------



## mytreefiddy

DM2000 said:


> My primary source of protein is whey protein isolate. I've kept a pretty good diet having just completed my 5th week back in the gym after an injury. Most days (when able) i track my macros and have protein in the high 200's, carbs under 200 and fat around 100 or less (i weigh around 190, bf around 21%)
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> DM



The MK-677 is the least of your concerns...... Your primary source of protein is whey protein isolate??? Pretty good diet??...so your saying your PRIMARY source is from a friggin shake???  ....unless your injury was a broken jaw what about protein from like.....food??? 

I think you need to revisit your diet my friend.....just my .02


----------



## RamboStallone

Bloat is all diet, yes you hold water but its in the muscle. Your probably bloated from all that whey. As far as lethargy, that and hunger are the most common side effects of MK677. Lethargy occurs with all gh/igf factors even peg mgf, igf, ghrp2, gh, and even slin can make you lethargic.


----------



## TeknoViking

12.5mg is working great for me. The deep sleep alone is worth it. I have had some big lifts since starting. The extra weight gain has helped a lot.
I don't notice any lethargy, thinking of taking 25mg.


----------



## ASHOP

TeknoViking said:


> 12.5mg is working great for me. The deep sleep alone is worth it. I have had some big lifts since starting. The extra weight gain has helped a lot.
> I don't notice any lethargy, thinking of taking 25mg.



I ran it at 12.5mg with very little problems at all,,I did however notice some lethargy at 25mg so I backed it back down to 12.5mg. If you bump yours back up to 25mg I'd be curious to hear how it works for you, after some time I plan on trying 25mg again.


----------



## TeknoViking

ASHOP said:


> I ran it at 12.5mg with very little problems at all,,I did however notice some lethargy at 25mg so I backed it back down to 12.5mg. If you bump yours back up to 25mg I'd be curious to hear how it works for you, after some time I plan on trying 25mg again.



I am going to run 25mg between cycle to try to keep as much weight on as possible. I should be starting 25mg in a few weeks and will keep you updated.


----------



## jmac 21

any thoughts on what a 25mg dose is equivalent to, hgh wise? I am thinking of adding e9ther 12.5 or 25mg to 3 ius of hgh. Hoping it will get me to 4-5 iu's.


----------



## mslmn

jmac 21 said:


> any thoughts on what a 25mg dose is equivalent to, hgh wise? I am thinking of adding e9ther 12.5 or 25mg to 3 ius of hgh. Hoping it will get me to 4-5 iu's.



When ever you hear people say x amount of mk is the equivalent dose to x amount of hgh, I feel, they are just pulling numbers out of their ass. How do they know those are actual numbers? My advice, go for it. I would start with 12.5 mgs., then increase it if you must.


----------



## odin

12.5mg seems to be the dose for many including myself. I may try and up it and see how that goes. Very impressed with it and the price is great compared to gh.


----------



## Viking

25mg gave me great pumps and fast results. I put on about 15 pounds in 1 month.


----------



## ASHOP

Viking said:


> 25mg gave me great pumps and fast results. I put on about 15 pounds in 1 month.



I cant say I have put on much weight but see a difference in body comp. I'm leaner more defined and I'm sleeping better which is a HUGE plus.


----------



## squatster

In 3 months I put on around 25lbs. 
It talky changed my body big time. 
My recovery was unreal - I killed my self every day and never once got sore at all. 
Going to pick up enough for 10 months this time around to see what happens. 
It's Been 5 months of so since I did the mk  I am back down 20 lbs . I do an arm work out and it hurts for a week - with MK- I just didn't get sore and the pumps were out of this world


----------



## squatster

In 3 months I put on around 25lbs. 
It totaly changed my body big time. 
My recovery was unreal - I killed my self every day and never once got sore at all. 
Going to pick up enough for 10 months this time around to see what happens. 
It's Been 5 months of so since I did the mk  I am back down 20 lbs . I do an arm work out and it hurts for a week - with MK- I just didn't get sore and the pumps were out of this world


----------



## AGGRO

squatster said:


> In 3 months I put on around 25lbs.
> It totaly changed my body big time.
> My recovery was unreal - I killed my self every day and never once got sore at all.
> Going to pick up enough for 10 months this time around to see what happens.
> It's Been 5 months of so since I did the mk  I am back down 20 lbs . I do an arm work out and it hurts for a week - with MK- I just didn't get sore and the pumps were out of this world



Have you used it since this post?


----------



## RamboStallone

I'm enjoying 5mg around 9pm after dinner which is my biggest meal and postworkout. Getting some nice recovery, hunger increase and virtually no sides. Nails and hair started growing faster. All the usual increased gh effects. I might test my igf at this dose.


----------



## Concreteguy

^^^ Good to see you posting here Rambo!!!


----------



## RamboStallone

Concreteguy said:


> ^^^ Good to see you posting here Rambo!!!


Thanks CG! I need to visit this board more often.


----------



## pesty4077

I guess MK-677 works different on people. The side effects I got was not even worth taking it. At 12.5 MG raised my BP by 20 points. Everyone talks about sleeping deeply?? It had the opposite effect on me. I could not sleep soundly on it. I had weird sleep patterns and wasn't getting proper rest. Next day, I walk like a zombie sometimes. I didn't get hungry on it. If anything my appetite decreased on it. It also caused stomach issues with me. Give me good old fashion GH anytime. I never had experience this many side effects on GH. 

I know everyone will beat me up on this post, but everything I said was truthful. It was real too, I took a few different formulas. MA was last one. I heard all this talk about LGD-4003 and MK-677 making great gains. I just never experience gains like others said. Give me low dose test and low dose GH and I will have less problems and way better gains.


----------



## bruiser

The mk I've tried does nothing for me.
Id love to  at  least have sides


----------



## b-boy

pesty4077 said:


> I guess MK-677 works different on people. The side effects I got was not even worth taking it. At 12.5 MG raised my BP by 20 points. Everyone talks about sleeping deeply?? It had the opposite effect on me. I could not sleep soundly on it. I had weird sleep patterns and wasn't getting proper rest. Next day, I walk like a zombie sometimes. I didn't get hungry on it. If anything my appetite decreased on it. It also caused stomach issues with me. Give me good old fashion GH anytime. I never had experience this many side effects on GH.
> 
> I know everyone will beat me up on this post, but everything I said was truthful. It was real too, I took a few different formulas. MA was last one. I heard all this talk about LGD-4003 and MK-677 making great gains. I just never experience gains like others said. Give me low dose test and low dose GH and I will have less problems and way better gains.



 LOL why would anyone beat you up on this post? you have been at this for years and know how your body reacts and responds to different stimuli and drugs. I for one can hardly take mk cause I gain 10 lbs of water on a measly 12.5mg daily. I do get hungry as fuck on it which I don't mind if im not dieting, but the water gain is truly uncomfortable for me so I choose to rarely run this stuff.


----------



## Concreteguy

pesty4077 said:


> I guess MK-677 works different on people. The side effects I got was not even worth taking it. At 12.5 MG raised my BP by 20 points. Everyone talks about sleeping deeply?? It had the opposite effect on me. I could not sleep soundly on it. I had weird sleep patterns and wasn't getting proper rest. Next day, I walk like a zombie sometimes. I didn't get hungry on it. If anything my appetite decreased on it. It also caused stomach issues with me. Give me good old fashion GH anytime. I never had experience this many side effects on GH.
> 
> I know everyone will beat me up on this post, but everything I said was truthful. It was real too, I took a few different formulas. MA was last one. I heard all this talk about LGD-4003 and MK-677 making great gains. I just never experience gains like others said. Give me low dose test and low dose GH and I will have less problems and way better gains.



If I recall correctly Sully, had nothing good to say about it either. If I can find his post I'll copy and paste it over here.


----------



## SURGE

I have read very mixed reviews on this stuff. Most like it but water retention is the thing I always see mentioned. For some that is a great thing but others very bad. I don't want to take anything that is going to jack up my heart rate and bp.


----------



## psych

12.5 sweet spot


----------



## MR. BMJ

Yea, this stuff seems like you just have to take it and see where you land. Everytime I was going to pull the trigger on the stuff, i'd read others who had the opposite effects. It was cool because of availability, but i'm just gonna stick with HGH if I get back on stuff.


----------



## odin

Very impressed with it. I had to back down from 25mg due to the sides. 12.5mg seems to be my sweet spot as well.


----------



## Elvia1023

RamboStallone said:


> Thanks CG! I need to visit this board more often.



Yes you do!



pesty4077 said:


> I guess MK-677 works different on people. The side effects I got was not even worth taking it. At 12.5 MG raised my BP by 20 points. Everyone talks about sleeping deeply?? It had the opposite effect on me. I could not sleep soundly on it. I had weird sleep patterns and wasn't getting proper rest. Next day, I walk like a zombie sometimes. I didn't get hungry on it. If anything my appetite decreased on it. It also caused stomach issues with me. Give me good old fashion GH anytime. I never had experience this many side effects on GH.
> 
> I know everyone will beat me up on this post, but everything I said was truthful. It was real too, I took a few different formulas. MA was last one. I heard all this talk about LGD-4003 and MK-677 making great gains. I just never experience gains like others said. Give me low dose test and low dose GH and I will have less problems and way better gains.



I don't know why you think that. As you stated everyone reacts differently to it (like everything). I have a love/hate relationship with it. I recently used Geno's at 10mg and I love it but the fatigue gets too much. Usually it takes closer to 15mg but I had to stop his at 10mg. I love the fullness from it but it becomes a nightmare for me to run. Even if I lived on an deserted island and had nothing to do I don't like the constant lack of physical and mental energy.

I get water retention but no appetite increase most of the time. Others are the opposite and many get both. The most common complaint is water retention but some think of that as a positive. I would be using it all the time if I could but I simply can't and it annoys me. I am the same with hgh as well and I can't use that due to fatigue. I get fed up and start a cycle but never last more than a few weeks as the feeling never goes.

If I use it before bed it negatively effects my sleep. It can still do that any dosing time for the first few days but after that I can dose it whenever I want and the sleep is incredible. Again my issue is it makes me tired all the time and I remember one Sunday sleeping 18 hours (no joke).

For me it's one of the best things a bb can run especially when gaining size. A great compliment to a cycle if you can get past the side effects.


----------



## squatster

The sleep - that's one reason I take my mk-677 at the minimum of 4 hours before bed time. 
The mk677 after I take it - I can't sleep at all for an easy 4 or 5 hours- its like I am bouncing off the walls. 
So I  take it at 6pm - and 10 pm - 11pm - I am out and the next day I wake up and have a great day
Maybie just me??
Does every one need to find there timing window?
I was taking 30 mg per day last run


----------



## ketsugo

DM2000 said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> The lethargy is UNREAL!
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday i began -
> 
> 
> 
> Test cyp 500mg
> 
> (250mg injected Tuesday and Thursday, 200mg of the test c injected will be from my own - pharmacy grade for my trt, the other 300 will be from Geno Tec)
> 
> 
> 
> Ghrp2 twice daily
> 
> (I've used ghrp2, cjc wo dac, igf lr3, and igf des in the past) I'll be using post workout (then immediately a shake, no carbs) and in the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Mk 677
> 
> My plan was to start at 12.5mg and work up to 25mg daily (more on this below)
> 
> 
> 
> My primary source of protein is whey protein isolate. I've kept a pretty good diet having just completed my 5th week back in the gym after an injury. Most days (when able) i track my macros and have protein in the high 200's, carbs under 200 and fat around 100 or less (i weigh around 190, bf around 21%)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Given that this week i wanted to begin my short blast (then titrate back down to 200mg test cyp) i got more dymatize whey isolate and picked up some muscle pharm combat powder (whey protein blend), also picked up some kre alkyn (buffered creatine) as this always helps my lifts (used it plenty before), more bcaa's....
> 
> 
> 
> So started all this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the mk 677...
> 
> 
> 
> Everything seems to be panning out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> But idk how on Gods earth I'd be able to take 25mg at night. Taking 12.5mg last night resulted in a great night of sleep (very restful and dreamful)
> 
> 
> 
> But the lethargy was so bad i could barely stay awake at work.
> 
> 
> 
> For the last hour or so I've done some research and it seems some ppl can't even take mk because of the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also had an increase in appetite and tonight have pain in my left hand.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing i DON'T want (besides the lethargy - can't function with it)  is water weight.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea it caused water retention.
> 
> 
> 
> The study i found from the board of endocrinology didn't cite any water weight in their findings as a side effect.
> 
> 
> 
> It also didn't cite any correlation between increases in prolactin or cortisol levels, yet I'm reading dozens of posts which point to the fact that it may?
> 
> 
> 
> So tonight I'm going to take 10mg and hope the lethargy subsides (like most ppl say)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also going to decide (based on responses i get from this posting)  if mk really is something i want to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it going to help me gain lean muscle mass (or alternatively bulk me up but I'll  lose the water weight when I'm done leaving me with great gains)
> 
> 
> 
> If not its probably not for me. And I'm okay with that.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case I'll drop it and run the 500 mg of test maybe get some synthetol for site growth (which is what i really want)...
> 
> 
> 
> One of the postings i found cited that the difference between taking 10mg and 50mg was little in terms of hgh but high with regard to igf1. So if your someone like me who's dying for hyperplasia  (or as close to it as you can get)  you'd want to take a higher dose. Just not sure if i can.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, can any of you help with the following? (I've found a lot of conflicting info)
> 
> 
> 
> Does it affect cortisol or prolactin?
> 
> 
> 
> Does aswangda help with sides?
> 
> 
> 
> What is the minimal amount you can use (mg) for benefit?
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you used it?
> 
> 
> 
> What gains did you see?
> 
> 
> 
> What did you like best?
> 
> 
> 
> What did you like least?
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> 
> 
> DM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk





I’d bet the farm it’s your diet


----------

